# أنواع النظم الهيدروليكية



## Razan557 (10 مايو 2012)

هل للنظم الهيدروليكية أنواع ؟ إن كان لها فما هي


----------



## Razan557 (14 مايو 2012)

هل بالإمكان الرد على استفساري


----------



## معاذ سمارة (19 مايو 2012)

النظم الهيدروليكية جميعها تعمل بنفس المبدأ لذلك لا يوجد تقسيمات رئيسية للنظم الهيدروليكية انما هناك تقسيمات لاجزاء النظم الهيدروليكية. اما النظم الهيدروليكية واسعة ويمكن رسم اي دارة هيدروليكية حسب الوظيفة التي تقوم بها .


----------

